# Expiring drivers license - Canadian



## JayBee1

Hello. I have a drivers license from a reciprocal Canadian Province. I wish to start the process of getting my France drivers license however my license expires in June 2022 (photo ID year). I have to wait until 45 days before my current license expires before I can ask my province for an out of province authorization. Does anyone know if I start the process, can I then (presumably because it takes months to get the France one) be able to add/send in my Provincial extension to my online request/dossier? 

I understand that someone runs a fb page on this but I'm not a facebooker.

Appreciate if anyone on this forum can provide assistance.

Thanks


----------



## rynd2it

JayBee1 said:


> Hello. I have a drivers license from a reciprocal Canadian Province. I wish to start the process of getting my France drivers license however my license expires in June 2022 (photo ID year). I have to wait until 45 days before my current license expires before I can ask my province for an out of province authorization. Does anyone know if I start the process, can I then (presumably because it takes months to get the France one) be able to add/send in my Provincial extension to my online request/dossier?
> 
> I understand that someone runs a fb page on this but I'm not a facebooker.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone on this forum can provide assistance.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think you will need an "out of province authorisation" - the rules in France is that if you licence is expring within 6 months then apply to exchange. You'll need some identification documents and at some point they will ask for your certificate of driving rights from Canada and then your actual licence.

The process is very easy and it only took me about 25 minutes to complete it and I received an email confirming it was complete a few days later. At that point I am in the system and can continue to drive even if my French licence does not arrive in time before my UK one expires.

The FB page is really helpful if you can bring yourself to sign up just for this task, you'll get screen shots etc and helpful notes on each step of the way, especially on the 'traps' that people fall into. However, all the documentation is copywrite so I (or anyone else) cannot get it for you, you have to become a member of the group.


----------



## JayBee1

rynd2it said:


> I don't think you will need an "out of province authorisation" - the rules in France is that if you licence is expring within 6 months then apply to exchange. You'll need some identification documents and at some point they will ask for your certificate of driving rights from Canada and then your actual licence.
> 
> The process is very easy and it only took me about 25 minutes to complete it and I received an email confirming it was complete a few days later. At that point I am in the system and can continue to drive even if my French licence does not arrive in time before my UK one expires.
> 
> The FB page is really helpful if you can bring yourself to sign up just for this task, you'll get screen shots etc and helpful notes on each step of the way, especially on the 'traps' that people fall into. However, all the documentation is copywrite so I (or anyone else) cannot get it for you, you have to become a member of the group.


Thank you David. This is my concern....translated from ANTS website 

*To know: if you have requested the exchange of your European license or that of another country , you have been given a certificate of secure deposit (ADS) . This certificate allows you to drive while waiting to receive your French license within the limit of the recognition period of your foreign license .*

It's the underlined part I'm concerned/confused about.


----------



## rynd2it

JayBee1 said:


> Thank you David. This is my concern....translated from ANTS website
> 
> *To know: if you have requested the exchange of your European license or that of another country , you have been given a certificate of secure deposit (ADS) . This certificate allows you to drive while waiting to receive your French license within the limit of the recognition period of your foreign license .*
> 
> It's the underlined part I'm concerned/confused about.


I have no idea what that means but I do know where to find out 😉


----------



## JayBee1

rynd2it said:


> I have no idea what that means but I do know where to find out 😉


Ha! Not sure I'm ready to get back in! Thanks though. 😊


----------



## travertine

Hi. I would say it all depends on how long it takes ANTS to process and approve your license request. Yes the online system is quite seamless, however, I've read in The Connexion that ANTS has acknowledged that there are systemic problems that it is trying to address. If your existing license expires during the processing, they will come back to you for evidence of a current license. And you won't be able to drive in France without a valid license (original or extension). In my case they had difficulty reconciling 3 different dates: the date on the original license, the date on the temporary extension, the date on the driving rights certificate and wouldn't accept the explanation for the variation. I was refused.

My wife was in a similar position and also had to submit a temporary extension for her Canadian license when the process dragged out. In the end she was also refused but for a different reason i.e. proof of residence. This was strange as we both relied on the same evidence for residency (carte de séjour and documents from the owner of the long term rental we had). So the justifications are inconsistent.

Both of us will reapply after we take possession of the house we are buying thus giving us concrete evidence of our residence, especially a utility bill. And I will be submitting my new Canadian license that will have about 5 years validity. I would say anything less than 9 months comes with a risk.


----------



## JayBee1

Thank you. I will ask my insurance company in Manitoba how long the extension is. I have until November 15th 2022 before my first year here is up. Hopefully if I wait for that extension..apply then...all will be well.

Thanks again


----------

